# Anyone else heard this one?



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I performed some construction clean-up for a new Supercenter in the town over, then contacted the store manager after the grand-opening because I had been told that they didn't have anyone contracted for the nightly sweeping. He told me that Bentonville wants him to keep it 'in house' for the time being, sending cart-puhers w/brooms and dust pans every night! Has anyone else heard this? I felt like he was just blowing me off, but I later struck up a conversation with an assistant manager and he confirmed this to me (he didn't know who I was). Could this be a change across the board? I mean this is a HUGE ww with 800+ parking spaces...


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Sooner;539985 said:


> I performed some construction clean-up for a new Supercenter in the town over, then contacted the store manager after the grand-opening because I had been told that they didn't have anyone contracted for the nightly sweeping. He told me that Bentonville wants him to keep it 'in house' for the time being, sending cart-puhers w/brooms and dust pans every night! Has anyone else heard this? I felt like he was just blowing me off, but I later struck up a conversation with an assistant manager and he confirmed this to me (he didn't know who I was). Could this be a change across the board? I mean this is a HUGE ww with 800+ parking spaces...


Wouldn't surprise me one bit. Walmart is tight as heck and with the recession it's going to get even tighter.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I sure hope not, they can't even get the guys to go get their carts. You think they will really pick up trash? There is stuff I wouldn't touch in those parking lots and we sweep 7 days a week. Good thing the trucks get the nasty stuff. lol


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

The WalMarts that we service are full of trash everynight. We sweep seven nights a week and by 9am the lot is bad again. You wouldn't know the economy is hurting by how busy these stores are! These stores are packed most of the day and especially on the weekends. It's worse now more then ever because it's so damn hot out. Everybody has their windows rolled down and all of the garbage seems to go out of it onto the pavement. I cannot see them cleaning the lots by hand, in fact that's down right crazy. Hickslawn is totally right, there are things in those lots that I wouldn't even think of looking at let alone pick up by broom and dust pan. We fill a ten yard dumpster about every 12-15 days with the most vial, nasty, things. WalMart is one of my biggest and best customers. I really don't have any complaints with WalMart, its usually THEIR customers who treat their stores like a landfill.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Snowshoe is right. Walmart treats us fine. It is the customers that are pigs. The employee sections are always full of cigarette butts too. I am not complaining though. If it weren't for the pig customers we wouldn't be there 7 days a week. It depends on the town too. We do one 35 minutes away 5 nights a week and it is dirty due to the amount of traffic, but not as bad as our local store. Another we maintain 4 nights a week and that is plenty to keep it tidy. Depends on the location and type of customers they service. Typically the lower income customer based stores are very busy and see lots of traffic and trash. Those are also the customers that are not wise with their money and spend a lot on frivolous purchases at the stores. Tend to have their wants and needs mixed up. Good for business, bad for litter accumulation.


----------



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

My little company does seven supercenters and a Sams. The manager will likely change his mind. I would stay in touch.


----------

